# HELP! Retired welder SOLVES midi prob with forum help!!!



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I use Reaper in Windows. 

And an RME Babyface with the little midi port and break-out cable (to the usual midi in & out). 

Sound from EZ Keys by Toontracks in "Standalone" mode. Or Reaper ReaSynth if you can help there.

Older Roland PC-200 mkII with midi out only. 

Maybe I need a little USB keyboard?? What are my options??? I like to add some simple keyboard embellishments or very basic background.

If I were to buy other software, it would likely be Arturia Farfisa V.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

THese are readily available and should let you use your existing Roland keyboard. Not sure exactly what you can't do with your setup based on your post. I bought a Yamaha keyboard from Long & McQuade this year with USB midi, rythms, and built in speakers for around $280.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> I use Reaper in Windows.
> 
> And an RME Babyface with the little midi port and break-out cable (to the usual midi in & out).


This is confusing. Does the RME have 5 pins midi cable ports (the old style that have been around forever)? If it has the old non-usb midi ports it should be as simple s running a midi cable from your Roland PC-200's midi out to the RME's midi in.



> Sound from EZ Keys by Toontracks in "Standalone" mode. Or Reaper ReaSynth if you can help there.


Make sure the RME is selected as your midi port in both pieces of software. Choose a midi channel as the input (keep it simply and choose channel 1).
[/QUOTE]

That should have you up and running.

TG


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

If you aren’t concerned with dynamics or hammer action, you can find a USB small keyboard for under $100. I used a full sized Yamaha now, but started with a Line 5 or 6 or whatever it’s called and then went to an Akai MPK49.

The adaptor option looks pretty good as well.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I know nothing. So it is like trying to describe the English alphabet to an Arab.

The proper cable comes with the RME. So what? I need to play a key on the desk and hear it in Reaper. 

I can plug the output of the Roland controller into the input half of the breakout cable. No input on the controller -- is a one-way street OK?

My knowledge ends here..


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The cable. 









RME MIDI I/O Breakout Cable with Two 5-Pin DIN Jacks for Babyface Pro Audio Interface


Buy RME MIDI I/O Breakout Cable with Two 5-Pin DIN Jacks for Babyface Pro Audio Interface featuring 5-Pin DIN MIDI Breakout Cable, Converts RME MIDI Port to Dual 5-Pin DIN. Review RME null




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have you tried looking for a youtube tutorial to set up your RME with a MIDI Out device (roland) with Reaper? There should be something out there.

If not, I have an Axiom Air32 mini that I barely use. Synth pads are fun, and then I go back to playing guitar (where I can also build synth pads...). I don't think they cost much at l&M and are USB so easy to be up and running.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for your replies, everybody. Unless somebody has something to add, I think I can assume that it is easier than I think.

I will check YouTube and (goddammit!) the manuals. If I can't get the old school midi controller going, I will scoop a cheap USB. 

Or hit this thread again with more definite questions. I will change the title to reflect any progress I have made. Thanks again.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> No input on the controller -- is a one-way street OK?


It should work. I use an old Roland A-50 with the old standard 5-pin cable. I only use the MIDI out on the Roland. 

I'm assuming your MIDI controller works fine with other devices? I only ask because I usually try to isolate each element when troubleshooting.

I have a hunch it might be a Reaper setting somewhere. I'm sure you've looked up videos, but maybe this will help.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I bought one of these. 








Arturia - MiniLab MkII 25 Mini Key Controller with Software Sounds


Arturia - MiniLab MkII 25 Mini Key Controller with Software Sounds




www.long-mcquade.com





I set It up and haven’t really used it yet, but it’s seems weird and small.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> THese are readily available and should let you use your existing Roland keyboard. Not sure exactly what you can't do with your setup based on your post. I bought a Yamaha keyboard from Long & McQuade this year with USB midi, rythms, and built in speakers for around $280.
> 
> View attachment 379847


I actually have this adapther for my e-drums...plug it into the laptop and im drummin away in reaper


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

We got'er guys! Haven't been able to play in Reaper, but I can record in EZ Keys and just export a WAV to Reaper like I am already doing.

Main features of photo: tables my dad built when he worked at the plywood mill, and the keyboard stand I built before retiring from the truck shop.

THANKS you wonderful Canadian guitarists!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> We got'er guys! Haven't been able to play in Reaper, but I can record in EZ Keys and just export a WAV to Reaper like I am already doing.
> 
> Main features of photo: tables my dad built when he worked at the plywood mill, and the keyboard stand I built before retiring from the truck shop.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the keyboard and interface are working well!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well I am currently struggling with a similar problem, I have an Akai MPK Mini and want to tie in into Reaper to do drum, bass and keyboard runs. Does Reaper have add ons or am I better off going some where else?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@KapnKrunch I have fours sons, three millwrights and one welder. My dad was a machinist/millwright, he is giving away all his tools and the millwrights insist that all a welder needs is a hammer?

A retired welder can do it without a hammer, well done!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

MarkM said:


> Well I am currently struggling with a similar problem, I have an Akai MPK Mini and want to tie in into Reaper to do drum, bass and keyboard runs. Does Reaper have add ons or am I better off going some where else?


I use the same setup. It took a bit to figure it out and I can’t remember exactly how I did it. I just searched for using a midi keyboard with Reaper. Once it’s working you will need some instrument plugins to play anything. Search for free instrument plugins for Reaper.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

MarkM said:


> Does Reaper have add ons or am I better off going some where else?


I just got the keys working with ReaSynth in Reaper. Can't speak to the range of usefulness of the sounds yet. Excellent videos by Audio Hackr. Thanks @Budda


----------

